# Water pump



## Sandy_Saunders

My wife and I are in France for six weeks, about a week ago the water pump packed up whilst we were at Gavarnie. As it is a submersible (I think) the only thing I have been able to look at is the fuse, which seems fine. 

I guess that the problem either lies with the pump itself or the pressure switch. We rang Burstner France and they suggested a dealer near Narbonne, which was too much out of our way to bother with, we were near Albi at the time. So we decided to work round the problem. Nevertheless, as we still have two weeks to go and not having water from the taps is inconvenient, does anybody have any fault finding suggestions or knowledge of things that might cause the failure (and can be fixed here).

If there are no obvious solutions, I will wait until we get back to the UK and get it fixed under the warranty.

I would be grateful if anybody posting a reply could also PM me as I can pick up emails on my phone, but may not have internet after tonight.

Thanks in advance.

Sandy


----------



## JeanLuc

According to the Burstner website, there is a dealer in Albi.

Albi Camping-Cars 
Lieu-dit La Vene-Basse 
81990 Albi-Puygouzon
[email protected] 
phone: +3356354755

And here are some more in southern France.

ETS Castel CC Toulouse SODEV 
RN 20
31140 Saint Alban
[email protected]
phone: +33562758844

ETS Castel CC Montpellier SODEV
RN 113 Les Domitiennes 
34740 Vendargues
[email protected]
phone: +33467912080

Caracol Loisirs SARL 
Route de Bordeaux 
24110 Montanceix-Montrem
[email protected]
phone: +33553047373

Caravaning Catalan 
2175 avenue Julien Planchot 
66000 Perpignan
phone: +33468553256

Sarl Cledelles
Rue Rivie
12130 Saint Geniez
phone: +33565474572
[email protected]


----------



## telboy1

Hi,We had a similar problem with our water pump on our Burstner.
The problem was that the the small propeller type thing at the base of the pump had seized up, all it took was to move it around with my finger ( I did not have to take the pump out) and this seems to have done the trick and its still working

Terry


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

You say the pump has packed up. Can you hear the pump running when you open the tap. Like a buzzing or humming sound. If it is making a noise then it could be an air lock. As said in a earlier post if no noise it could be the impeller jammed, or a loose connection near where the wiring for the pump goes into the tank. We have had all these problems with our pump.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan .


----------



## mauriceheather1

*water pump*

sounds daft i know but have you switched it off on the control panel and forgot to switch it back on again,i spent 2hours trying to fix mine and that is what i had done. but please dont tell anybody. cheers


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Thanks everybody for your replies. I should have thought to look up local dealers from Burstner's web site earlier, although we didn't have a connection at the time. There is one near Tours which we may have a go at after the weekend as we are moving that way for the brass band meet at Amboise. Presently we are in the Auvergne.

A bit more description of the fault. The pump is not making any noise, I was putting some water in the sink when it failed, it just stopped pumping halfway through. It is switched on at the control panel, assuming there is not a fault with that.

My next step is to look at the propeller on the pump as described by Terry. To do this the remaining water will need to be drained from the tank I guess, something I should probably do anyway as there is no point in carrying around water we will not use if it cannot be fixed immediately. However, I'm not sure how to drain the tank short of taking the big red cap off, which will flood the entire area!

Life is never easy is it?

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Burneyinn

*Helpful dealer*

We called into this dealer when we were on a rally in Clermont Ferrand a couple of years ago.

Very helpful and some of them spoke english.

Evasion 63 
RN 89 
63370 Lempdes

Téléphone: +33473617875

[email protected] 
www.evasion63.fr

They do a lot of accessories as well and had a stand at the rally so may be able to help.

Best of luck.


----------



## Boff

Hi,

don't bother about Burstner dealers, unless your van is still under warranty. Every reasonably well-sorted MH, accessory, or even (don't blame me for using the word :wink: ) caravan dealer should have a few immersion pumps on stock. 

Immersion pumps cost between 30 and 60 Euro, so not a big deal. Definitly not worth living without flowing water for days.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Hi Burneyinn

Thanks for the info on the dealer at Lempdes, we will give him a go. As is always the way with these things, they are now shut until Monday afternoon, but it will be worth popping round to see if they can do anything once they open. 

Can you remember where the place was in Lempdes? I tried putting RN89, Lempdes into multimap and it just showed the town itself.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Burneyinn

Avenue de Thiers/D766

In case this link does not work or is too long - On google earth put the postcode in and then move over to the left to D766 roundabout. Site is under the words Avenue de Thiers.

It is a main road - so was easy to find . Though we had to park outside as it a choc- a - bloc with vans.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...775697,3.189684&spn=0.00068,0.001202&t=h&z=20


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Thanks Burneyinn, we should be able to find that.

Sandy


----------



## Burneyinn

Sorry I gave you a bum steer there, now I can see it at street view, its a caravan place, though may also have a pump.

Evasion 63 is on the same side of the road but further back i.e to your right on the google map

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...noid=0N4S2EB049SVBfvHvS5AKA&cbp=12,73.61,,0,5


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Thanks Burneyinn, should be just as easy to find.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## 128514

*water pump*

Hi, we have just purchased a second hand Burstner Argos 2008 and have the same problem. While filling the sink the water just stopped, I have checked the fuse, pump and do not have an on / off switch. Did you manage to fix your problem, what was the fault?

Thanks in advance

Terry.


----------



## ubuntu1

*Pump*

They fit a fairly standard submersible pump and they do sometimes fail. I fitted one to a van about two months ago and it failed within a month. Most of the time they just sit there and work and don't give any problems but they don't like grit as it jams the impeller. An engineer can fit you a new pump in half and hour.


----------



## CourtJester

Hello
Easy to drain the 'source' water tank. Remove the large red cap, put your hand in and simply pull the plug in the tank bottom.
Hope you all get fixed up OK.
Regards


----------



## 128514

Hi, I have just emptied the tank and refilled it. I have checked the pump and it is fine. I have also looked on the control panel and the pump is turned on, but there is a picture of a filled water tank and an alarm sign next to it? Any help or ideas would be great!

Still no water coming out of the taps, shower or toilet!


----------



## ubuntu1

*pump*

When you say the pump is fine can you hear it running?

The water level sensors are very poor, is it showing 100% in the tank?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

If you can hear the pump running, it may be an airlock.


----------



## pneumatician

*Water Pumps*

Can't you just jury rig a couple of wires to a 12 volt supply to test the pump? If you say the pump is OK it sounds as tho there is a break in the connection to the pump from the tap/ toilet switches.

In our submersible "Reitch" pump there was a non return valve attached this continualy stuck I have replaced it with a domestic 22mm NRV with the spring removed.

Hasn't your van got an external drain valve on the fresh water tank ?
All of our vans have had one fitted.

Best of luck
Steve


----------



## 128514

The water level is 100%, I have removed the pump and tried it with a car battery. When a tap is open the pump does not run and there is no power to it?


----------



## pneumatician

*Pump*

If everything works fine then it sounds like a connection failure between Taps and pump. If all of the taps dont work then its in the cable to the pump. Each tap/toilet has a micro switch if non are working then it sounds like a connection failure somewhere.

I have just two wires to the pump somewhere back along the line the taps feed into this cable thus switching the pump. If you have an external connector outside the tank you can put a meter across to see if you have current when the taps are open. If not you then have to trace the cable back through the van to locate the break (difficult). Best of luck.

Steve


----------

